# Lemon Grass?



## Spring (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard about feeding their bunnies lemon grass? I bought a few stalks last night, since I've never seen it available at the grocery store before, and thought Hey! the bunnies can eat that! I wanted to double check, just to make sure.. now I can't find it anywhere!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2007)

you know, I don't know. I'm sure it's probably fine if we can eat it but you never know. I'll see if I can find anything about it.

FOUND IT! It's ok! Here's my source:

http://www.fosterbunnies.com/food.htm


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 17, 2007)

I got no clue what it is so i can't help ya


----------



## Spring (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks like this..







I decided not to feed it to the bunnies, although it looked like they would have really loved it! Better to be safe than sorry!


----------

